# Dwarf Parrot's and babies in stages of growth #1 &2 batches



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Batch #1 July 21/11 9.5 weeks old lower pic, upper pic Batch#2 4weeks old








Baby parrots & parents July 8/11 2 weeks old batch #2








Juvie white dwarf parrots July 8/11 7.5 weeks old batch #1








#2- batch baby Parrots and parents July 1/11 1 week old 








Baby dwarf parrots @6.5 weeks batch #1








Baby dwarf parrots @6.5 weeks batch #1








Baby dwarf parrots @ 5.5 weeks batch #1








Baby Dwarf parrots @ 5.5 weeks batch #1








3.5 weeks old eating - batch#1








3.5 weeks old eating baby brine batch#1
http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee386/clownlover1/maledwarfwhiteparrot.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee386/clownlover1/femaledwarfwhiteparrot.jpg
Mum & Dad parrots with babies 2 weeks old batch#1









Thanks Mike for your help on how to use photo bucket, your a great teacher. Now all I have to do is remember it all. Cheers Laurie


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking good Laurie! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

One of my favourite fish =) beauty~


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

good looking parrot you got there, haha they have such personality
maybe one day i'll have a tank big enough


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shots!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

love your loaches too!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

new pictures added June 8/11


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

they look great Laurie. I forgot how cute they r at that little size


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mind I ask if they're egg layers or live bearers? Always been curious of these little guys!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Awesome offsprings!
hope to see more pictures as they're growing up.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

These guys are egg layers and are great parents. Cheers Laurie


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

New pic's added June21/11


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

coming along great!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

new pictures............


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

They are so cute!! Where did you get the parents from?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Super cute, i call them chubby cheeks lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I sold laurie the parents. only about 50 left.......................lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> I sold laurie the parents. only about 50 left.......................lol


Aaaaww no wonder lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

New pictures #2 batch of parrots bump........


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

awwwwe, they are stupid cute. Pm me about babies


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay... i should seriously start breeding mine... this looks sooooo tempting!


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Awesome*

I had the chance to see these guys on the weekend and I must say very healthy and awesome to watch thanks.
Regards
Andy


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

New pictures added July 9/11 .................


----------

